# Union Med/Large with 10.5 boot....



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok so my 10.5 Burton Ruler and Awol fit in my Med/large Union SL and Atlas. My question is should I think about getting bigger ankle straps? Anyone have experience with this? I hate being right at the cut off ! Thanks for your help


----------



## arl2 (Nov 29, 2010)

I wear size 10 K2 Maysis and people have suggested that I go with the M/L. For that size Union says it goes up to 11 (Spinal Tap) :laugh:. Anyway, I think if your not going to grow much the M/L would be the way to go. That's if you were to buy online or something. I would still go to a shop that has them both the M/L and L/XL and try them on with your boot because its not the same for everybody!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

What makes you think you need bigger ankle straps? Are you having an issue strapping in?

I don't have any first hand experience on wearing Rulers or AWOLs, but I do have a 10.5 Nike Kaiju.
I was able to fit into both M/L and L/XL Force and Contacts with my boot, although I preferred the L/XL pairs because they fit my boot straight out of the box. All I had to do was rotate the highbacks and I was good. With the M/L pairs, I had to fiddle with the straps a bit to adjust them, which isn't a huge issue at all, but if I had to choose between the two, I'd go with the L/XL bindings.

The Stage 3/Atlas tray is longer than both the Contacts and Forces, so although I was able to fit into both of them, I prefer the M/L Atlas' because I don't need the toe/heel overhang that the excess length of the tray leaves me. I had a pair of Teams last year in a L/XL, and had to size down to a M/L Atlas this year.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

I used to have Large/Ex L Union Data but they would be way to big on my camber 158. I am using the SL for that. But I guess I am questioning it because even though the strap is centered it seems like too many teeth are showing and that a bigger strap would support the larger boot...I haven't ridden on them yet just :dunno: curious if anyone has tried it. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

I have Union SL's in M/L. I just pulled out my old 2010 rulers that are a 9.5 and compared them vs my 9 Malamutes. The rulers are much smaller with the shrinkage tech... It looks like a 10.5 ruler would be pretty similar in size to my Malamutes.

I currently have the SL's set up for my malamutes and have enough room left on the ladders that I could comfortably fit a bigger boot in the bindings.

You'll be fine with the M/L.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Update. Ok so using a Med/Large binding with my Burton 10.5 worked great. I ended up getting Large/XLRG ankle straps for my SL and Atlas. That seemed to help with any pressure points and hold the bigger boot is just awesome. With the smaller straps it looked like I had kid sized bindings on and was the med/large were strapping uneven and causing weird pressure points. The larger strap fixed all this.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Odd. On each of my boots, all size 10 or 10.5, I only have to use the second or third hole on the ankle strap. I couldn't imagine a boot thick enough to require the fourth or fifth holes.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Odd. On each of my boots, all size 10 or 10.5, I only have to use the second or third hole on the ankle strap. I couldn't imagine a boot thick enough to require the fourth or fifth holes.


Oh with the Large/extra large it is in the first hole but wraps around the boot much better. I had to use the 4th hole with the Med/large straps but since I like to crank down really super tight it was giving a pressure point on one side. It felt much more comfortable. I guess part of the reason I like it better is because before I had Large/extra Large bindings and got used to the feel of the ankle strap. Oh thank for the advice on the toe straps for my Atlas. They stretched out nice and fit the boot perfect now!


----------

